# How to unmount automounted volumes?



## GullibleJones (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry if this comes across as completely dense, but how do I unmount a volume that was mounted by amd via the automounter package? E.g. I plug in my thumb drive, and it mounts automatically to a directory in /media/dev. But if I run *umount* on it as user or root, I get this:


```
# umount /dev/da0
umount: /dev/da0: unknown file system
```

This happens for any device mounted via automounter. How do I unmount the device so I can remove it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 7, 2011)

Try [cmd=]umount /media/dev[/cmd].


----------



## GullibleJones (Jul 7, 2011)

That didn't work, but


```
# umount /media/iso9660/[name of drive]
```

worked. D'oh. :stud Thanks.


----------

